# Basil's First Vet Visit



## jlandin (Mar 22, 2015)

So I took Basil to the vet for the first time yesterday. Took him to the clinic that I actually work for, I trust the vet a lot. Yes, she is an avian vet. Anyways, I wanted to get him checked out to set a base line for what's normal for him with CBC and fecal/gram etc. He did very well in the room but the issue arose when they took him in back to try to get blood. A decent vet will try to get blood from a vein before trimming the nails too short (aka cut-back) because it is less painful. They tried to get blood from a vein in his leg but they accidentally blew it. Then the vet took a look at the vein in his wing but she didn't feel comfortable taking from there because it was so tiny. So she resulted with a cut-back. She actually had to cut-back a few toenails because his blood was clotting so quickly. She sent it out to the ref-lab and is not sure if there was enough to get it read properly. I'll find out in a few days.

But I felt so bad for Basil! I was so nervous for him, but I know the checkup was the best thing for him. First time he's ever been to the vet that I am aware of. I'm actually kind of glad she did the cut-back on his toenails because his quicks were really long. Doing a cut-back makes the quick shorter so you can cut the nail shorter and keep up with it on a regular basis. If the nails are let to continually grow, the quick will also become long. This is true in cats and dogs.

His fecal/gram stain came back negative. So now I just wait for the CBC results. Basil is doing very well since his visit yesterday! I'm so happy! He had pooped a few bloody poops yesterday night but that's cause they had to "retrieve" poop from him, but his poops are back to normal today, a little runny but a healthy color. He has also been hopping all over his cage and chirping. I'll post back once his CBC results come in or if I have to take him back in. :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope the result's are good...lot's of treat's for the brave guy...


----------



## jlandin (Mar 22, 2015)

I bought him a few treats and a few new toys too!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, he deserves it! Nobody likes vet visits, but he was a brave Basil boy and now he will be much happier and healthier for it  
Hoping the best for the results! :fingerx:


----------



## jlandin (Mar 22, 2015)

Basil's CBC was not able to run due to his blood clotted too quickly. I have scheduled an appt to bring him in again in a couple weeks. He has been doing great since his first visit so I know he'll be fine with the second. I tried adding some Lafeber nutria-berries to his food per my vets recommendation. He did not like that. I had even crumbled them up but he just dumped them all in his water dish. He seems to tolerate RoudyBush crumbles and Zupreem fruit blend mixed in with his seeds but I don't think he's eating them. Boo...


----------



## jlandin (Mar 22, 2015)

*Just an update...*

Just a quick update!

Basil's CBC was run and he's perfectly healthy!

I've also finally found a food mix that works for him. Dr. Harvey's mixed in with RoudyBush Crumbles. He gets so excited now whenever I refill his dish. He's actually started eating out of my hand! Dr. Harvey's is more expensive but the ingredients seriously says a lot! I'm willing to spend more for something that's healthier for him. He's about 5-9 months old now, his iris is coming in, so maybe he'll be more likely to try some veggies now! 

Just wanted to give a quick update before this thread gets locked. Thank you all for listening!  :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's awesome to hear! Congrats to you and Basil for a clean bill of health  It's so great he's adjusting to his new diet, too. 
Thank you for the update!


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

Basil... what a lovely name. Good to hear that his fecal test results were good and hes being compensated for the visit with lots of TLC and toys!


----------

